# Payday



## StargazerOmega (Dec 21, 2021)

Since Christmas Eve is technically not a holiday, will we still get paid on Friday or on the 23rd?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2021)

Friday, credit union deposits Wednesday night.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 21, 2021)

Friday.  The banks are closed Sat and Sun and by law can’t be closed three days in a row.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Dec 21, 2021)

Was hoping we got paid early like at Thanksgiving


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 21, 2021)

Friday


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 21, 2021)

My bank always deposits my checks on Thursday usually around noon.


----------



## lokinix (Dec 22, 2021)

My commercial bank is not closed on Friday, since there is no official observation of Christmas on Friday - at least for many banks, so you should see no difference. Should being the key word, things are different per bank.

I am using TCU now, and I get my paycheck from my 1st job and from Target on Wednesday Night.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks all! That's kinda what I thought, but for some reason my mind went wonky.


----------



## Lights (Dec 22, 2021)

StargazerOmega said:


> Thanks all! That's kinda what I thought, but for some reason my mind went wonky.


All good man, I was kinda hoping Target would pay us on Christmas eve as well because of Thanksgiving AND memorial day; we (or at least I) got paid early. On a second note, it is true is you have certain banks like Chime or Netspend, you can get paid on Wednesday instead of Friday. The same goes with income tax refunds with those banks, as you will get your refund days earlier before anyone else. Whoever had those banks also got their stimulus checks days before anyone else could've possibly have gotten theirs.


----------



## Lights (Dec 22, 2021)

For those that were never informed about Target's use of the DailyPay app: You can download it now, sign in with your Target login, and you can instantly deposit half of all the money from the current pay period into your bank account for free right now. It's beneficial for those of us working check to check, or for times like now, if you still have some gifts to buy before payday, you can!.


----------

